# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  100 veprat me te pelqyera - Alkimisti i Coelho ne krye

## Dita

*Sipas një ankete të BBC, ja 100 veprat më të pëlqyera 

Alkimisti brazilian, më i lexuari i kohërave*


Një fabulë magjike që tregon se si mund ta dëgjosh zemrën tënde dhe të ndjekësh ëndrrat. Kjo është historia e Santiagos, një bari andaluzian i cili ka ëndërr të udhëtojë nëpër botë në kërkim të thesarit të botës. Nis udhëtimin nga shtëpia e tij në Spanjë, nëpër shkretëtirën e Egjiptit, ku ndeshet me një plak të çmendur ëndrrën e të cilit vendos ta bëjë realitet. Në fund Santiago e kupton se që të gjesh thesarin e jetës tënde nuk është e nevojshme të shkosh shumë larg dhe se gjërat e bukura nganjëherë i keni shumë pranë dhe nuk arrijmë t'i shohim. Me një amalgamë vizionionare e spirituale, me një realizëm magjik dhe folklorik, vepra e shkrimtarit brazilian Paulo Colho Alkimisti ka pushtetin të ndryshojë jetë njerëzore. Pikërisht kjo vepër, sipas një sondazhi të BBC, deklaruar më 28 maj, qëndron në krye të listët me 100 veprat më të lexuara të kohërave. Këtë lajm e konfirmon edhe zyra e shtypit të shtëpisë botuese Toena, e cila ka blerë ekskluzivitetin e veprës së Coelho-s në shqip. Klasifikimi vijonte me Liza në botën e çudirave i Leëis Carroll, Ferma e kafshëve e George Orwell Ana Karenina e Leon Tolstoy. Nuk mungonin në këtë listë Duma, Dikens, Xhojs, Markes etj. 
Sipas njoftimit të Toenës Paulo Coelho do të vijë së shpejti tek lexuesi shqiptar me veprat "Në bregun e lumit Piedra u ula e qava", dhe Njëmbëdhjetë minuta. Ndërsa deri tani i janë botuar Veronika kërkon të vdesë, Mali i pestë, Djalli dhe zonjusha Prym. 
Warner Brothers do të fillojë së shpejti xhirimin e një filmi i cili e ndërton subjektin e tij mbështetur tek "Alkimisti". Lawrence Fishburne, emri i të cilit është i lidhur ngushtë me filmin e famshëm "Matrix", do të takohet së shpejti me Coelho për të shkëmbyer ide rreth këtij projekti. Së fundi në provovimin e CD së saj më të fundit gjatë programit On the
stage & On the Record të MTV, këngëtarja e njohur Madona, është shprehur se "Alkimisti" është libri i saj më i preferuar. Viti 2003 shënon edhe përvjetorin e 10 të botimit të "Alkimistit", i cili për herë të parë është botuar në Brazil në portugalisht. Më pas ai është botuar në 56 gjuhë të ndryshme dhe është cilësuar si bestseller në 155 vende të botës. Vetë Coelho është një nga 5 autorët më të shitur sipas Newsweek International. Subjektet e veprave të tij ai i merr nga jeta e njerëzve të thjeshtë ashtu si dhe në rastin e "Alkimistit". Ky libër është në proces ribotimi nga Toena me përkthimin e Nonda Varfit. 



(Shekulli)




Cuditerisht, titulli i artikullit shkruan mes te tjerash "ja 100 veprat" dhe nuk i tregon me pas se kush jane.
Sidoqofte tek faqja e BBC ne internet i gjeta se cilat ishin keto vepra. Anketa eshte zhvilluar nga BBC ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar. 

Per te kaluar tek faqja ne fjale

*KLIKO KETU*



*LISTA*_


The Alchemist, Paulo Coelho | Theatre review 

Alice's Adventures In Wonderland, Lewis Carroll 

Animal Farm, George Orwell 

Anna Karenina, Leo Tolstoy 

Anne Of Green Gables, LM Montgomery 

Artemis Fowl, Eoin Colfer, 

The BFG, Roald Dahl | Listen to interview 

Birdsong, Sebastian Faulks 

Black Beauty, Anna Sewell | Children's fiction 

Bleak House, Charles Dickens 

Brave New World, Aldous Huxley 

Brideshead Revisited, Evelyn Waugh | Listen to interview 

Bridget Jones's Diary, Helen Fielding | Film review 

Captain Corelli's Mandolin, Louis de Bernieres | Film review 

Catch 22, Joseph Heller | Listen to interview 

The Catcher In The Rye, JD Salinger 

Charlie And The Chocolate Factory, Roald Dahl | Listen to interview 

A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens 

The Clan Of The Cave Bear, Jean M Auel 

Cold Comfort Farm, Stella Gibbons | Film interview 

The Colour Of Magic, Terry Pratchett 

The Count Of Monte Cristo, Alexandre Dumas | Film review 

Crime And Punishment, Fyodor Dostoyevsky | Crime and Punishment site 

David Copperfield, Charles Dickens 

Double Act, Jacqueline Wilson 

Dune, Frank Herbert | Discussion 

Emma, Jane Austen 

Far From The Madding Crowd, Thomas Hardy 

Girls In Love, Jacqueline Wilson 

The God Of Small Things, Arundhati Roy 

The Godfather, Mario Puzo | Film review 

Gone With The Wind, Margaret Mitchell | Film review 

Good Omens, Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman | Discussion 

Goodnight Mister Tom, Michelle Magorian 
Gormenghast, Mervyn Peake | Gormenghast site 

The Grapes Of Wrath, John Steinbeck 

Great Expectations, Charles Dickens 

The Great Gatsby, F Scott Fitzgerald 

Guards! Guards!, Terry Pratchett 

Harry Potter And The Chamber Of Secrets, JK Rowling 

Harry Potter And The Goblet Of Fire, JK Rowling 

Harry Potter And The Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling 

Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban, JK Rowling 

His Dark Materials, Philip Pullman 

The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy, Douglas Adams 

The Hobbit, JRR Tolkien 

Holes, Louis Sachar 

I Capture The Castle, Dodie Smith | Film review 

Jane Eyre, Charlotte Brontë 

Kane And Abel, Jeffrey Archer 

Katherine, Anya Seton 

The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe, CS Lewis 

Little Women, Louisa May Alcott | Children's fiction 

Lord Of The Flies, William Golding 

The Lord Of The Rings, JRR Tolkien 

Love In The Time Of Cholera, Gabriel García Márquez 

The Magic Faraway Tree, Enid Blyton | Listen to interview 

Magician, Raymond E Feist 

The Magus, John Fowles 

Matilda, Roald Dahl | Listen to interview 

Memoirs Of A Geisha, Arthur Golden 

Middlemarch, George Eliot 

Midnight's Children, Salman Rushdie 

Mort, Terry Pratchett 

Night Watch, Terry Pratchett 

Nineteen-Eighty-Four, George Orwell 

Noughts And Crosses, Malorie Blackman 

Of Mice And Men, John Steinbeck 

On The Road, Jack Kerouac 

One Hundred Years Of Solitude, Gabriel García Márquez 

Perfume, Patrick Süskind 

Persuasion, Jane Austen 

The Pillars Of The Earth, Ken Follett 

A Prayer For Owen Meany, John Irving 

Pride And Prejudice, Jane Austen 

The Princess Diaries, Meg Cabot 

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, Robert Tressell 

Rebecca, Daphne Du Maurier | Discussion 

The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett 

The Secret History, Donna Tartt 

The Shell Seekers, Rosamunde Pilcher 

The Stand, Stephen King 

The Story Of Tracy Beaker, Jacqueline Wilson 

A Suitable Boy, Vikram Seth | Listen to interview 

Swallows And Amazons, Arthur Ransome 

A Tale Of Two Cities, Charles Dickens 

Tess Of The D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy 

The Thorn Birds, Colleen McCollough 

To Kill A Mockingbird, Harper Lee 

A Town Like Alice, Nevil Shute 

Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson 

The Twits, Roald Dahl | Listen to interview 

Ulysses, James Joyce 

Vicky Angel, Jacqueline Wilson 

War And Peace, Leo Tolstoy 

Watership Down, Richard Adams | Discussion 

The Wind In The Willows, Kenneth Grahame 

Winnie-the-Pooh, AA Milne 

The Woman In White, Wilkie Collins 

Wuthering Heights, Emily Brontë_

----------


## shigjeta

Faleminderit per kete informacion interesant qe ke sjell Dita. 

Alkimistin edhe mua ma kane propozuar si nje nga librat me te bukur per t'u lexuar por deri tani nuk kam patur rastin, ndoshta kete vere....

----------


## katana

nga shume libra qe e kan bere listen me shume po gezohem qe nje nga librat me te mire qe kam lexuar "catcher in the Rye" eshte rradhitur nder me te paret. me vjen turp e keqardhje te them se alkemistin akoma nuk e kam lexuar sepse sa here qe vete ne librari ta marr dikush tjeter e ka nxjerr para meje ose librarite i kan shitur kopjet e tyre, kjo tregon qe me te vertete eshte shume i lexuar si liber.

----------


## Fiori

Gazetat me kryesore ose dhe kanalet tv bejne shpesh sondazhe te tilla. Vjet "The week" (reviste e perjavshme) botonte cdo jave krahas revistes dhe libra te vegjel. Dy jave rresht botoi (si liber te vogel) "100 veprat me te pelqyera" dhe me pas "100 librat me te mire qe mund te lexosh ne nje ishull". Ne rastin e pare sondazhet ishin ndjekur dhe ndihmuar nga 18 gazetare dhe shkrimtare, te cilet do i prezantoj me rradhe pak me poshte. Pra ne te vertete ishin zhvilluar 18 sondazhe, drejtuar nga njerez te ndryshem. Ne te tilla gjera besoj nuk mund te jesh asnjehere 100% i sakte pasi te gjithe i dine mangesite e sondazheve. Ndersa ne librin e dyte keta 18 gazetare/shkrimtare dhane listat e tyre per librat me te mire qe mund te lexosh ne ishull. 
Gjithsesi perderisa Dita me lart ka vendosur nje liste per Librat me te mire te te gjitha koherave nga BBC une do vendos nga 6 librat me te mire qe cdo njeri nga keta gazetare/shkrimtare nxorri me sondazhet e tyre. Ne nje fare menyre njihemi dhe me emra librash dhe shkrimtare te cilet nuk i kemi njohur me pare.  


*1. Edward Teller*- nje nga fizikantet me te njohur te kohes, pjestar i grupit i cili zhvilloi bomben hidrogjenike. Autor i librit "Kujtime : Nje udhetim i shekullit te 20te permes Shkences dhe Politikes".

Zgjedhjet e tij
1. Fausti - i Johann Walfgang von Goethe
Pjesa fillon me nje bisede midis Zotit dhe Djallit. Ne skenen e pare Zoti largohet dhe Djalli mbetet duke folur me veten : "Me merr malli nganjehere te takohem me plakun e vjeter. Gjithmone jam kujdesur qe ne te mos grindemi. Eshte e jashtezakonshme si nje figure kaq e larte te mund te flase kaq humanisht me mua, Djallin." Ne fund pjesa mbyllet me fjalet e Zotit : "Ai i cili mundohet gjithmone per te miren, ate mund ta shpetojme"

2. Erresire ne Mesdite - i Arthur Koestler. 

3. Antony dhe Cleopatra - William Shakespeare. Mbi te gjitha ne kete teater historik te Shakespeare diskutohet zgjedhja midis vdekjes dhe nderit. 

4. Ngritja e Diellit: Shkaterrimi dhe renja e Perandorise Japonese (1936-1945) nga John Toland.

5. Reth botes per 80 dite - Jules Verne  :buzeqeshje: 

6. Njeriu i mbrekullive - i H.G. Welles. Nje njeri zbulon se ai mund te beje mbrekulli dhe keshtu komandon Token qe te qendroje pa levizur. Por kjo u be shkak per katastrofe sepse ai nuk mundi te komandonte atmosferen per te qendruar pa levizur. Libri ka fund te lumtur dhe njeriu kerkon te rrijetoje te shkuaren kete rradhe duke humbur talentin e mbrekullive pergjithmone. (pak a shume si filmi Bruce Almighty)



*2. Michael Korda* - krye-editor i Simoni dhe Schuster, autor i "Problemet e nje qyteze".

Lista e tij
1. Lufta dhe Paqja - Leo Tolstoy

2. Brideshead Revisited - e Evelyn Waugh

3. Keshilltari i nderuar - Graham Greene. Sipas Korda libri eshte nje biopsi mbi dashurine dhe mbi te gjitha nje udhetim ne shpirtin e njeriut.

4. Grant: Biografia - William S. Mcfeely. Biografia me e mire qe kam lexuar permend Korda. 

5. Pellumbi i vetmuar - Larry Mc. Murtry

6. Dokumentat e luftes se Churchillit 



*3. Ruth Reichl* - autore e librit "Me qeteso me molle"

Lista e saj
1. Udhekryqe - Chuang Hua

2. Sikur lumi te ishte Whiskey - T. Coraghessan Boyle. Personi per te cilin libri u shkrua i ka hedhur nje gote whiskey ne fytyre autorit te librit pasi lexoi historine. 

3. Hoteli i mbrekullueshem - Ludwig Bemelmans

4. Historite e koleksionuara - Grace Paley

5. Mos ndrysho asnjehere - Elizabeth Berg

6. Bel Canto - Ann Patchett


*me sa vura re gjithe librat qe i kane pelqyer Reichl jane libra qe lidhen ne nje menyre apo nje tjeter me ushqimin  :ngerdheshje:  



*4. Lewis Lapham* - editor i revistes Harper

Lista e tij
1. 100 Vitet - Philip Guedalla. Vetem ne 33 skena autori jep historine e viteve 1837-1937. Historia fillon me fillimet e Mbretereshes Viktoria ne fronin e Anglise dhe mbaron me djegjen e Reichstag nga Adolf Hitler.

2. Dymbedhjete kunder Zotave - William Bolitho. Permban gati 12 aventura midis tyre Casanoven, Woodrow Wilson, Napoleoni, Mahomet, Alexandri i Madh te gjithe duke marshuar neper histori nen ritmin e daulleve te tyre.

3. Kulla krenare - Barbara W. Tuchman. Nje sondazh i jetes sociale dhe politike ne Europe dhe SHBA gjate viteve 1890-1914 pak a shume para fillimit te luftes se Pare Boterore. 

4. Eleonora e Aquitaine dhe kater mbreterit - Amy Kelly. Libri flet per ndricimin e Eleanores, ne fillim grua e Louis VII ne France e me pas Henrit te II ne Angli. E ema e Richard Coeur-de-lion si dhe mbretit John.

5. Djemte e yllit te mengjesit - Evan Connel



*5. Morley Safer*- editor dhe korespondent i CBS

Lista e tij
1. The Trial - Franz Kafka. Shkruar ne fillimet e 1920. Eresira, brutaliteti dhe burokracite te cilat vazhdojme ti jetojme dhe ne ditet tona, te shprehura me gjuhe te thjeshte - shprehet Safer per librin.

2. Erresire ne Hene - Arthur Koestler. Novela zhvillohet ne erresiren e Rusise Soviete. Eshte nje pyetesor i shkelqyer i idealizmit nga korrupsioni. Korrupsioni triumfon.

3. Kim - Rudyard Kipling

4. Rruget pa gezime - Bernard Fall

5. Shkelqimi dhe Renja e Reich Te trete : Histori e Gjermanise Naziste - William L. Shirer

6. Tregetite e njerzve te tjere - Primo Levi

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dita na fute në punë tani  :buzeqeshje: , unë s'kam lexuar asnjë prej tyre, por disa i kam parë si filma, si psh Lords of the Rings, dhe Alice in Wonderland. E kam librin Lords of the Rings, të tre volumet, janë afërsisht 900 faqe  :i ngrysur: , por gjithashtu kam A Brave New World të Charles Dickens. Harry Potter i kam në shpi, por s'janë të mijat. Falmnderit Dita për njohurinë  :buzeqeshje: 

Përshëndetje edhe të interesuarve të tjerë
drini

----------


## katana

nje nderhyrje e vogel

A brave new world eshte shkruar nga Aldous Huxley dhe jo dickens.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Orku

Perse nuk vendosni emrat e 5 veprave te letersise qe ju pelqejne me shume ?? Po e nis vete i pari.

Tre shoket-------------------- Remark
Viti 93-------------------------- Hygo
100 vjet vetmi---------------- Markes
Murtaja------------------------- Camy
Vellezerit Karamazov-------- Dostojevski

----------


## dordi1

mendim i bukur ky Orku!!!!


I huaji................CAMUS
Kronike ne gur.........KADARE
Kolonelit nuk ka kush ti shkruaj..............MARQUEZ
Asgje te re nga fronti i perendimit..........REMARK
 The demon haunted world.............CARL SAGAN

----------


## Dita

Ideja e ORKUT shume e bukur!



Martin Iden ---------------------- Xhek London

Tre shoket  ---------------------- Remark

100 vjet vetmi ------------------ Markez

Shtepia e shpirtrave ----------- Aliende

Ana Karenina-------------------- Tolstoi

----------


## Calexico

_qielli s'ka preferenca - erich maria remarque

nëpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave - kadare 

kaddish - allen ginsberg

on the road - jack kerouac

mbi heronjtë dhe varrezat - sabato._



ka mundësi të vazhdojmë??

----------


## shigjeta

Pyetje me vend Calexico  :buzeqeshje:  Une po jap voten time per "po". Por te presim se cfare do thone dhe te tjeret.  :buzeqeshje: 

5 Librat (autore te huaj) qe me kane pelqyer dhe me vine tani ne mendje jane:

Lulet e molles....John Golsworthy

Dashuri ne koherat e koleres....Gabriel Garcia Marquez

Konti i Monte Kristos......Aleksander Dyma

Nete te bardha.....Fjodor Dostojevski

Katedralja e Parisit.....Viktor Hygo

----------


## dordi1

me gjithe respektin ndaj Dita qe e solli kete teme dhe ndaj Orku qe e thelloi do desha qe te shtroja nje pyetje te tille; 
po per librat qe lexuam kur ishim femije, a mund te postojme ne kete teme?
nuk e besoj qe jo! prandaj po vendos disa tituj,qe me te vertete te cojne...back in time


shpella e pirateve..................petro marko
pushimet e cufos...................gaqo bushaka
udhetim ne qender te tokes....jules verne
aventurat e huckelberry finn.....mark twain
udhetimet e gulliver...............jonathan swift


nuk e besoj se do te jete pa interes.......

----------


## Dita

Aspak kundra *dordi1*. 
Perkundrazi e quaj nje plotesim te bukur e me vlere.



Per mua 


Zemra -------------------------------- Edmondo de Amicis

Aventurat e Cufos ----------------- Gaqo Bushaka

Aventurat e Guliverit -------------- Jonathan Swift

Aventurat e Tom Sojerit ---------- Mark Twain

Peter Pan --------------------------- James Barrie




Per tekstin e Peter Pan.
Kush deshiron qe tekstin t'ia jape ndonje femije, mundet ta gjej ne internet si tekst elektronik ne faqen qe do vendos me poshte


Kliko ketu per PETER PAN

----------


## Fiori

Ne forumin e letersise dhe ne nen forumet e tij ndodhen kater tema me titullin "Cili liber ju ka pelqyer me shume" . Kjo eshte pak a shume e pranueshme, pasi kemi parasysh qe cdo periudhe forumi ka vizitore te rinj te cilet akoma nuk kane shprehur mendimet e tyre ne tema te tilla _(kjo eshte arsyeja perse nuk mendoj se temat duhen bashkuar - per ata te cilet me kishin rekomanduar dicka te tille)_. 

Gjithsesi per mendimin tim do ishte me shume inetersante te flisnim pak mbi librat qe na pelqejne me shume, jo thjesht te japim tituj librash. Pak a shume me sa kam vene re, shqiptaret kane nje diapazon "nje ngjyresh" kur vjen puna tek librat. Pra ata qe lexojne vazhdimisht, kane lexuar pak a shume te njejtat libra. Tani per te terhequr dhe pjesen tjeter qe nuk lexon shpesh, ndoshta nje mbrese apo dicka e vecante qe ju ka mbetur nga librat me te pelqyer, do ishte me interesante.


Pershendetje!

----------


## dordi1

o.k. Fiori!
forumi i ngjason, per mendimin tim personal asaj fabules se Tolstoit; babai iu tha djemve kur ndodhej ne shtratin e vdekjes; se kish fshehur nje thesar ne kopesht...
pas vdekjes, djemte e germuan te tere kopshtin, por ''thesar'' nuk gjeten...e megjithate kopshti lulezoi!!!

sa per shijen e njejte; ndofta kjo vjen nga numri i kufizuar i perkthimeve qe kemi pasur ne dispozicion ...
sartre, camus,kafka, etj kane qene ''molle e ndalueme'' per ne, te pakten deri ne vitet '90...
megjithate ke te drejte per shtjellimin e librave qe pelqejme, ne krahasim me titujt e thate qe vendosim. ndofta kjo vjen nga pertacia.......


shnet

----------


## angeldust

OK, per libra qe kemi lexuar kur kemi qene femije...

Ndodhi gazmore---------------Karlo Kolodi

Peter Pan-----------------------James Barry

Aventurat e Tom Sojerit------Mark Twain

Aventurat e Hakelber Finit---Mark Twain

20,000 lega nen det----------Zhyl Vern

Rreth botes ne 80 dite

Bambi----------------------------Feliks Salten (hera e pare qe kam qare nga nje liber...  :ngerdheshje:  po isha e vockel)

(nje permbledhje me tregime e perralla, ja mbaj mend si dukej kopertina po jo titullin, damn it)---------nga Naum Prifti

Na ishte njehere--------------Vellezerit Grim (permbledhje me perralla gjermane)

Tregime te mocme shqiptare---------(s'e mbaj mend autorin, po nje liber shume i perhapur, pak i trashe, me kopertinen e erret me dekorime si ne kafe/te verdha dhe me nje si steme te kuqe ne mes... e mor ai me Halilin, Mujin, Ajkunen, Kostandinin dhe Doruntinen, Te bijen e Diellit dhe te Henes, kucedrat me shtate koke, me zanat e oret e malit, etj.)

Nje mije e nje net------------permbledhje me tregime arabe ( me Ali Babain dhe 40 hajdutet, Kapitenin Sinbad, Llamba e Aladinit etj.)

Dorotia dhe magjistari i Ozit--------perralle amerikane

Lulet e molles (a te bajames s'e mbaj mend mire)--------nga nje autor kosovar qe dhe atij ja kam harruar emrin... po me duket se e kishte me nje "F..." dicka e tille po tani s'me bie gje nder mend. Permbledhje me tregime ishte.

Uaa, sa libra qe me paska blere mami kur isha e vogel! Tani po e shoh lol... ato te brezit tim te pakten...  :perqeshje:  

Me falni per rremujen po ato libra jane te mbyllur ne ndonje dollap qe s'perdoret shpesh tani, larg ne shtepine time ne Shqiperi... 

P.S.: E di, e di jam fajtore, "Aventurat e Çufos", "Shpella e pirateve" dhe "Beni ecen vete" vetem si filma i kam pare po s'i kam lexuar, te pakten jo plotesisht se e dija si perfundonin  :ngerdheshje: 

Ndonjehere tjeter me ato te te rriturve.... uaaa c'kujtime na u hapen... Dita... se ku te vete mendja ne ca tema ty...!

----------


## Tigrimelara

ka web faqe Toena ?

----------

